# Betta question



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright, so after my failed attempt to find a place which both sells dwarf crayfish AND ships to my region, I have decided to possibly use my 5 gallon Hex (which is now done its cycling process) as a betta tank. At which point I have two questions;

Will a Betta eat any snails I place within the tank, or will they be happy tank mates

Will a Betta be a good tankmate with one or POSSIBLY (more than one is unlikely) a shrimp who will help clean up detritus. Or will the betta pester the poor shrimp.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

dont give up on the crayfish yet. have u tried www.aquabid.com?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

The reason I decided against a dwarf Cray is because there is a species of Cray near my cabin which I prefer the looks of called Procambarus vasquezae and I would rather have one of them anyways. So what im going to do is pick up a larger tank in the future and have one of them in it instead


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

The snails I'm not sure, I've heard stories of it working out and stories that they just poked them all day.
The shrimp will probably get eaten. Ghost shrimp at least.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright. Thanks for the help


----------



## tyger_eyes (Mar 11, 2010)

i have mystery snails in with my betta and he doesn't even bother them. unless they gets too close to his bubble nest which they don't go near anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

the snails will be 100% safe, as the shrimp, if it to small, fit the betta mouth, he will eat them.

snails shell is hard rock, a betta wouldnt get to it meat.
plus when a snails doesnt move, it look like a rock just sitting there.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

The snails would be fine...The shrimp will probably become lunch if they can fit into the beta's mouth though. I would try the shrimp and see if it works out or not. Get some larger ones that are too large to be eaten. 

Good luck!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright, so the shrimp shouldnt go in unless its large enough to not be bothered and the snails should be alright  thanks for the information, If a betta is what I decide to place into this tank ill make sure to keep your advice in mind. 

right now its a split between two or three guppies, one or two african dwarf frogs, or a betta


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Corwin said:


> Alright, so the shrimp shouldnt go in unless its large enough to not be bothered and the snails should be alright  thanks for the information, If a betta is what I decide to place into this tank ill make sure to keep your advice in mind.
> 
> right now its a split between two or three guppies, one or two african dwarf frogs, or a betta


if u do pick guppies, get ready to have frys in ur tank.

guppies and betta should be fine together. the 5 gallon hex look big enought.
it come down to what filter you have.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah thats deffinitely a downside to guppies, if I do decide to go wtih them (im currently thinking two dwarf frogs) I will attempt to get all females if possible so as to prevent breeding. (I have nowhere to put younglings without inadvertedly feeding them to something else)


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

Bamboo shrimp are pretty big - maybe check in to those guys


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I watched my betta kill and eat a ghost shrimp that was larger than his mouth. I wouldn't put shrimp in with a betta, especially if it is an expensive shrimp.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

bettas and guppies should be fine but the guppies could nip the bettas fins


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

depending on the bettas adf's are okay too just keep on top of water changes, and make sure theres filtration... and a hood as ADF's like to escape


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok,

1. When i had a betta, he didn't bother the snails that I had.
2. i have never tried this, but I heard from someone who breeds bettas that they will torment shrimp, but I do not have any personal experience with it.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

my boyfriend has a tank with a PK and 3 cherry red shrimp and they are all fine


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I had an apple snail with my betta and he never touched it. It will help keep the bottom clean.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

this is a very very old thread, and I decided a long time ago what to do with my 5 gallon.

Thank you everyone who recently posted though, your helpfull information will be used if i ever decide to get a betta.


----------

